# Compatability



## biednick (Aug 23, 2010)

Is the PSI item classic back enamal fountain pen kit (pkpar-fbk) compatable with refillable resivours (PKPUMP5) and/or fountain pen cartridges (PK10-FPR)? And witch do you recommend, refillable or disposable? 
Thanks in advance,
Biednick


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 23, 2010)

biednick said:


> Is the PSI item classic back enamal fountain pen kit (pkpar-fbk) compatable with refillable resivours (PKPUMP5) and/or fountain pen cartridges (PK10-FPR)? And witch do you recommend, refillable or disposable?
> Thanks in advance,
> Biednick




Can't help you on compatibility.

But you will rarely be asked to recommend the cartridge or bottle ink.  Fountain pen users are pretty determined that THEIR way is the only way.  You better have both.

For your personal pen, I like cartridges, cause I like to experiment with different colors.  Take out one 50 cent cartridge, pitch it, clean the nib and I'm using a different color in less than 20 minutes.  Kinda fun.


----------



## biednick (Aug 23, 2010)

Thank you, this is my first FP and its gonna be a personal pen, now that you say that i think ill go with cartridges.


----------

